# How to take off this chuck?



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

To remove an old chuck, remove the *left-handed* screw down in the bottom (open up the chuck jaws to their maximum), insert a sturdy old large allen wrench into the chuck itself and start the drill in reverse, allowing the allen wrench to *intermittently* smack something very stable and solid, i.e. a concrete slab. *WEAR EYE PROTECTION!* That loosens the chuck up quickly. To install a new chuck,, simply reverse the procedure and run the drill forward to tighten, *intermittently* smacking the slab to tighten. Secure with the screw whose threads are almost always *left-handed*. In the rare event that procedure doesn't work, it might be an odd-ball drill chuck that uses left-hand threads on the shaft so in that case you would simply reverse the drill direction accordingly.

But, since you cut the chuck in half, I don't see how you can get enough torque to hold the spindle and shaft securely and twist the chuck off by hand.


----------



## Jiffycake (Jan 21, 2008)

Well the chuck jaws couldn't move. I tried the allen key method and it didn't work. I was going the right direction too. I saw the screw inside the chuck and though that I could use an impact driver to turn it but I don't think it is a movable screw. I guess the drill is garage unless I find a replacement part. I'll keep you updated

parts diagram


----------

